# Update in friends parrot fish many thanx 2 bettababy



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

My friend has been following bettababy's regimen and here is the parrot fish that was so sick today. She said he is doing much better and the white film is completly gone, his color is coming back and the white spots where his scales wore away are healing.









and this is what the poor guy looked like before









Now she is just trying to convince her hubby she needs a upgrade on tank size.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Aww, glad he's doing ok, hopefully he'll end up in a roomier tank after this wake up call!


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

I guess i can post this since her family is anti internet and she will never see it..her husband is working on a deal with the local LFS to trade in her 60 gallon for credit 110 gallon *shhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That makes me very happy to hear.  Congrats to her and her fish, and hats off to her hubby for helping to do the right thing!
And, in case anyone has overlooked you... a big hats off to you for bringing her problem here in the first place. Without proper treatment that fish might very well have died.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

He was very close to it Dawn, Linda sends so many thanks for the help. As you can see she had to net him to get a pic because he has been trolling around his little hospital tank feeling very good about being a fish :roll: I swear he has an ego now.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Lol, tell Linda I was happy to help. I'm sure now that he's feeling better she will see the personality that was just in hiding while he was so sick. Just like any child, suddenly it feels good to play. 
They all have unique personalities, no 2 are exactly the same. I wish more people would learn to "get to know" their fish in such ways. That can sometimes be the first sign that a fish is sick, and can sometimes mean the difference between life and death. We all know how we change when we get sick, its the same thing for them. 
I'm just glad he recovered so quickly, that says a lot for the level of care he's getting. I have no doubt that he'll live a long, happy, and very full life, he has parents who love him very much! He's a lucky fish!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yay again! So many of these topics just sort of end, and we sorta just have to fill in the blanks. Thanks for sharing the happy ending!


----------

